# Word association.........GO!



## ILuvThemMangos

HuntLions_94 said:


> For the people that don't know what the word association is, if I post lets say "Elk" you could post "Bull" then "Antler" then "Shed" then "Deer".
> 
> Lets keep it clean, nothing religious, no politics etc. Two or three words is fine also, something like "Archery".......... "Bow & Arrow magazine".
> 
> I will start it off with............................ Shed!!!


shouldn't this go on Mutantville?
and you didn't really say how to play


----------



## Sighting In

ILuvThemMangos said:


> shouldn't this go on Mutantville?
> and you didn't really say how to play


You just write the first thing that pops into your head from that word. Like this: 

Snake


----------



## bowtechy95

pig


----------



## turkeysroost

girl friend


----------



## Knottygirl

boyfriend


----------



## muzzyhunter17

Turtle


----------



## Sighting In

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Turtle


Shell


For the record, it might help if we quote the word...


----------



## N7709K

Sighting In said:


> Shell


What's under the shell is tasty, so I've heard


----------



## bowtechy95

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Turtle


soup


----------



## Joe(y)

bowtechy95 said:


> soup


chicken noodle


----------



## bowtechy95

joe(y) said:


> chicken noodle


abc


----------



## Sighting In

bowtechy95 said:


> abc


Kindergarten.


----------



## N7709K

Sighting In said:


> Kindergarten.


freshman


----------



## SportHunter

senior


----------



## cali hunter

SportHunter said:


> senior


graduate


----------



## HuntLions_94

cali hunter said:


> graduate


High school.


----------



## cali hunter

HuntLions_94 said:


> High school.


party


----------



## Joe(y)

like a rockstar


----------



## Sighting In

joe(y) said:


> like a rockstar


ac/dc


----------



## N7709K

Sighting In said:


> ac/dc


back in black


----------



## cali hunter

N7709K said:


> back in black


head ache


----------



## bowtechy95

cali hunter said:


> head ache


vomiting


----------



## Sighting In

bowtechy95 said:


> vomiting


Dog


----------



## N7709K

Sighting In said:


> Dog


llama


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

N7709K said:


> llama


Squirrel


----------



## turkeysroost

Tail


----------



## tannercollins10

turkeysroost said:


> Tail


feathers


----------



## cali hunter

tannercollins10 said:


> feathers


dead bird


----------



## HuntLions_94

live bird


----------



## Sighting In

HuntLions_94 said:


> live bird


Thanksgiving.


----------



## N7709K

Sighting In said:


> Thanksgiving.


mashed potatoes


----------



## cali hunter

N7709K said:


> mashed potatoes


gravy


----------



## Sighting In

Brown.


----------



## SportHunter

Bear


----------



## lung beater

Truck


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

lung beater said:


> Truck


fender


----------



## Sighting In

ILuvThemMangos said:


> fender


Dent


----------



## Joe(y)

pop


----------



## muzzyhunter17

Joe(y) said:


> pop


Hoyt...not tryin to bash


----------



## Sighting In

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Hoyt...not tryin to bash


Apple


----------



## N7709K

lemon


----------



## corpralbarn

Lemonade


----------



## Questie

Limeade


----------



## bowtechy95

Questie said:


> Limeade


orange juice


----------



## lung beater

Bow


----------



## bowtechy95

release


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

Lanyard


----------



## Sighting In

ILuvThemMangos said:


> Lanyard


Key chain

BTW, how did we get from Orange Juice to Bow? I don't know how that makes sense...


----------



## corpralbarn

Keys


----------



## N7709K

locks


----------



## Joe(y)

red


----------



## corpralbarn

Blue


----------



## N7709K

optifade


----------



## bowtechy95

purple
everyone: keep it on topic. dont go from one subject to another.


----------



## corpralbarn

Hemi Orange


----------



## bowtechy95

corpralbarn said:


> Hemi Orange


Dodge


----------



## corpralbarn

HA I knew you would say that!
MOPAR!


----------



## Jr. G Nockman

MOPAR Mathews only pleases archery ******s


----------



## Sighting In

Jr. G Nockman said:


> MOPAR Mathews only pleases archery ******s


Circle


----------



## corpralbarn

single cam.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

allen wrench


----------



## corpralbarn

rotating module.
Bowtechs name for the module on a cam.


----------



## cali hunter

corpralbarn said:


> rotating module.
> .


bowtech


----------



## Joe(y)

Guardian


----------



## Sighting In

Joe(y) said:


> Guardian


Quiet.

Or Awesome, whichever one you guys like better. :wink:


----------



## bowtechy95

Sighting In said:


> Quiet.
> 
> Or Awesome, whichever one you guys like better. :wink:


silent


----------



## corpralbarn

Fast


----------



## bowtechy95

corpralbarn said:


> Fast


slow


----------



## Sighting In

bowtechy95 said:


> slow


Target Bow


----------



## bowtechy95

Sighting In said:


> Target Bow


colorful


----------



## Joe(y)

Skittles...taste the rainbow


----------



## Sighting In

Joe(y) said:


> Skittles...taste the rainbow


Yum...


----------



## corpralbarn

Back to target bows.
Long stabs!


----------



## BOWCOUNTRY13

octane


----------



## awirtz26

sur lock


----------



## cali hunter

awirtz26 said:


> sur lock


homes haha lol


----------



## Sighting In

cali hunter said:


> homes haha lol


Movie


----------



## Joe(y)

Transformers...aka megan fox...just got done watching it lol


----------



## muzzyman1212

*megan fox*

hot


----------



## cali hunter

muzzyman1212 said:


> hot


water


----------



## hoekma

buffalo


----------



## corpralbarn

Indians


----------



## Sighting In

corpralbarn said:


> Indians


Recurve


----------



## corpralbarn

Wooden arrows.


----------



## condude4

Splinter


----------



## JMOOOZ

Hard to find


----------



## Questie

JMOOOZ said:


> Hard to find


Cheap gas.


----------



## corpralbarn

the past


----------



## bowtechy95

corpralbarn said:


> the past


dinosaurs


----------



## corpralbarn

Lizards


----------



## Sighting In

corpralbarn said:


> Lizards


Green


----------



## Questie

Plants.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

Bonsai
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:gSoWFJ2Iua-yGM:http://www.flowerpictures1.com/data/media/29/Bonsai-6.jpg


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

japenese food


----------



## corpralbarn

Food poisoning.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

taco bell


----------



## Sighting In

No.1 Hoyt said:


> taco bell


Ground beef


----------



## cali hunter

Sighting In said:


> Ground beef


cow


----------



## ACE13

cali hunter said:


> cow


Food


----------



## corpralbarn

eat or shot with bow. first one to choose chooses were this goes.


----------



## Leopard1

corpralbarn said:


> eat or shot with bow. first one to choose chooses were this goes.


eat 
fat kid:darkbeer


----------



## corpralbarn

Fatkid
truffleshuffle:chunk


----------



## Joe(y)

Happy Meal


----------



## bowtechy95

Joe(y) said:


> Happy Meal


5 year-old


----------



## Leopard1

bowtechy95 said:


> 5 year-old


6-year-old


----------



## corpralbarn

Little


----------



## mathews95

me(my nicknames shorty):shade:


----------



## corpralbarn

shorty


short


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

mathews95 said:


> me(my nicknames shorty):shade:


how are we supposed to know *anything* about you except you might be shooting a Mathews


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

action figure


----------



## bowtechy95

ILuvThemMangos said:


> action figure


Barbie Doll


----------



## Tan-Tan

Barbie doll->

plastic surgery

...I love this game(play often at home except it gets really interesting...lol)

TaNz awprint:


----------



## corpralbarn

Dolly Parton.


----------



## corpralbarn

ttt


----------



## Leopard1

corpralbarn said:


> Dolly Parton.


 micheal jakson


----------



## bowtechy95

Leopard1 said:


> micheal jakson


janet jackson


----------



## Joe(y)

Justin Timblerlake


----------



## bowtechy95

Joe(y) said:


> Justin Timblerlake


is bringin sexi back


----------



## Robinhooder3

women

btw, very a.d.d ridden bunch we have here lol.


----------



## bowtechy95

Robinhooder3 said:


> women
> 
> btw, very a.d.d ridden bunch we have here lol.


men

The btw part means??? lol jk


----------



## 08avenger

bowtechy95 said:


> men
> 
> The btw part means??? lol jk


bars


----------



## corpralbarn

beer


----------



## Joe(y)

Miller Light


----------



## Tan-Tan

Castle Lager?

Winthoek Light?

Ok I give up...Haha-> light bulb :star:

TaNzawprint:


----------



## corpralbarn

coors


----------



## FULLER

Wow if you spent your time practicing instead of playing a dumb game like this you guys might actually be good


----------



## corpralbarn

I practice just as much I am on here. I would consider myself to be good at archery. Please do not make comments like that, we are on here to have fun.


----------



## Sighting In

FULLER said:


> Wow if you spent your time practicing instead of playing a dumb game like this you guys might actually be good


Wow... Did you really just say that? I have a lot to say about that, but I will leave it to two statements: 1) How do you know we AREN'T good? And 2) You just wasted your time responding to it, and maybe even reading it, so who are you to talk?

Alright, that is all I should say. Any more and I might get in trouble.


----------



## Sighting In

corpralbarn said:


> coors


Oh, by the way...

Root beer!


----------



## corpralbarn

A&w


----------



## ACE13

Barqs


----------



## Joe(y)

FULLER, here is my guess...you are a kid who thinks he is a big shot in reality you just BS your way on this website......and btw....for my word association....dog haha


----------



## Robinhooder3

FULLER said:


> Wow if you spent your time practicing instead of playing a dumb game like this you guys might actually be good


Right, because we are going to practice 24/7. It only takes a couple of seconds to type a message. In a couple of seconds I might be able to get my target on top of the bales much less be able to get at full draw. Many of us are good on here. Read the sig. from what I gather there are about 5 or 6 others on here with similar or better accomplishments.


----------



## muzzyhunter17

FULLER said:


> Wow if you spent your time practicing instead of playing a dumb game like this you guys might actually be good



Heyyyyyy "FULLER-****"....Thats great, I love your name already........butn really we don't need no side talk from the peanut gallery eh???? have a good one.


----------



## Questie

Joe(y) said:


> FULLER, here is my guess...you are a kid who thinks he is a big shot in reality you just BS your way on this website......and btw....for my word association....dog haha


Great Dane

BTW, Successful Troll is Successful.


----------



## bowtechy95

FULLER said:


> Wow if you spent your time practicing instead of playing a dumb game like this you guys might actually be good


i really hate people who shoot off their mouth over A/T and post crap posts like this one. FULLER- i would bet you that more than 80% of the people on this websight shoot at least 30 arrows a day. i know i do. 

but, back to the word association... i dont know where we left off, so i will just start something new. LION


----------



## Joe(y)

Worst NFL team haha


----------



## countryboy173

Joe(y) said:


> Worst NFL team haha


Buffalo Bills ukey:


----------



## ACE13

Saints


----------



## corpralbarn

countryboy173 said:


> Buffalo Bills ukey:


Laura Francese


----------



## bowtechy95

Erika Anschutz


----------



## Sighting In

bowtechy95 said:


> Erika Anschutz


Jamie Van Natta


----------



## HuntLions_94

Female.


----------



## countryboy173

HuntLions_94 said:


> Female.


Confusing


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

Hard Riddles


----------



## corpralbarn

waste of time


----------



## bowtechy95

asking a girl out. lol just kidding


----------



## corpralbarn

hard to do


----------



## ACE13

Backflip


----------



## corpralbarn

Fmx


----------



## ACE13

dirtbike


----------



## countryboy173

ACE13 said:


> dirtbike


Honda


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

santa fe'


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

Newsies


----------



## Sighting In

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> Newsies


Awesome!


----------



## tannercollins10

Sighting In said:


> Awesome!


spectacular


----------



## ACE13

Hawaii


----------



## Sighting In

ACE13 said:


> Hawaii


Ocean


----------



## corpralbarn

blue


----------



## SportHunter

sea


----------



## bowtechy95

salty


----------



## corpralbarn

salt


----------



## Sighting In

corpralbarn said:


> salt


Crackers


----------



## corpralbarn

crackerized


----------



## bowtechy95

the best


----------



## ACE13

Florida gators

the best


----------



## countryboy173

ACE13 said:


> Florida gators


Tim Tebow


----------



## ACE13

countryboy173 said:


> tim tebow


nfl


----------



## Joe(y)

Won't make it


----------



## corpralbarn

an aroow 1000 yards


----------



## ACE13

stupid


----------



## tannercollins10

ACE13 said:


> stupid


Fred from youtube


----------



## Sighting In

tannercollins10 said:


> Fred from youtube


fail...


----------



## cali hunter

Sighting In said:


> fail...


my spanish test


----------



## Questie

cali hunter said:


> my spanish test


Confusing


----------



## ACE13

science


----------



## DigiBentoBox

Biology


----------



## tannercollins10

DigiBentoBox said:


> Biology


wildlife bioligist


----------



## corpralbarn

job


----------



## ACE13

Money


----------



## Joe(y)

Benjamin


----------



## bowtechy95

Franklin


----------



## ACE13

president


----------



## bowtechy95

Barack Obama


----------



## cali hunter

bowtechy95 said:


> Barack Obama


O= one B=big A=ass M=mistake A=america


----------



## bowtechy95

cali hunter said:


> O= one B=big A=ass M=mistake A=america


never heard that one but i like it....


----------



## Sighting In

cali hunter said:


> O= one B=big A=ass M=mistake A=america


Funny... Or true, you pick.


----------



## bowtechy95

Sighting In said:


> Funny.


my avatar


----------



## ACE13

monkeys


----------



## Ignition kid

ACE13 said:


> monkeys


gorillas

Hey, I got one!


----------



## corpralbarn

cali hunter said:


> O= one B=big A=ass M=mistake A=america


Finally someone else who has heard and agrees!


Ignition kid said:


> gorillas
> 
> Hey, I got one!


big


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

an estate


----------



## bowtechy95

house


----------



## tannercollins10

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


bowtechy95 said:


> house


mansion


----------



## bowtechy95

wealth


----------



## Joe(y)

bill gates


----------



## ACE13

computers


----------



## Sighting In

ACE13 said:


> computers


Archery Talk. 

Are they there for anything else? :tongue:


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

t::focus:
BOWS


----------



## tannercollins10

ILuvThemMangos said:


> t::focus:
> BOWS


guns


----------



## Joe(y)

rifles


----------



## ACE13

winchester


----------



## corpralbarn

remington


----------



## tannercollins10

corpralbarn said:


> remington


browning


----------



## ACE13

trucks


----------



## corpralbarn

ACE13 said:


> trucks





tannercollins10 said:


> browning


How do you go from that to that??????
oh well!

Cars


----------



## Sighting In

corpralbarn said:


> Cars


Corvette


----------



## Hoosierflogger

Sighting In said:


> Corvette


Stingray


----------



## bowtechy95

hurt


----------



## HuntLions_94

Pain.


----------



## ACE13

broken bone


----------



## Ignition kid

ACE13 said:


> broken bone


Broken Toe!


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

Painful


----------



## corpralbarn

losing some pride.


----------



## tannercollins10

corpralbarn said:


> losing some pride.


missing a turkey


----------



## ACE13

never have


----------



## bowtechy95

ACE13 said:


> never have


sky dived


----------



## Sighting In

bowtechy95 said:


> sky dived


Fun but only with a parachute! 

Lets see you guys run off THAT one...


----------



## bowtechy95

Sighting In said:


> Fun but only with a parachute!
> 
> Lets see you guys run off THAT one...


paratrooper


----------



## ACE13

Army


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

General


----------



## Joe(y)

bowtech


----------



## countryboy173

Dangerous to shoot :zip: :jksign:


----------



## corpralbarn

wooden cannon!


----------



## Sighting In

corpralbarn said:


> wooden cannon!


Lots of splinters


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

inept carpenter


----------



## ACE13

job


----------



## corpralbarn

getting payed


----------



## River420Bottom

buying more bows


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

All hoyt


----------



## River420Bottom

mathews is better


----------



## countryboy173

Hoyt1021 said:


> mathews is better


Caught ya :wink:


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

jackalopes!


----------



## corpralbarn

Big ears!
(hint for next: Obama)


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

your mom


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

stupid jokes

(most of the time)


----------



## Sighting In

ILuvThemMangos said:


> stupid jokes
> 
> (most of the time)


Mama jokes?


----------



## ORarcheryboy

fat


----------



## bowtechy95

ORarcheryboy said:


> fat


stupid


----------



## ACE13

ugly


----------



## Sighting In

ACE13 said:


> ugly


Mama jokes. :wink:


----------



## corpralbarn

funny


----------



## ACE13

jerry clower


----------



## Richard Hopkins

Dead hog


----------



## naabuckhunter

Richard Hopkins said:


> Dead hog


bacon


----------



## ORarcheryboy

grease


----------



## River420Bottom

deep fry yum!


----------



## Ignition kid

Hoyt1021 said:


> deep fry yum!


You know I like my CHICKEN FRY, cold TEA (not beer) on a Friday night, a pair if Jeans that fit just right, and the radio up!


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

Country songs


----------



## ORarcheryboy

******* accents


----------



## hunter14

ORarcheryboy said:


> ******* accents


Alabama, just kidding


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

roll tide


----------



## corpralbarn

?????


----------



## Joe(y)

?????????

English class


----------



## Sighting In

Joe(y) said:


> ?????????
> 
> English class


1984- the book


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

NEVER heard of???


----------



## River420Bottom

school work


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

dumbness


----------



## Joe(y)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## River420Bottom

hot blondes lol


----------



## Leopard1

detroit lol


----------



## countryboy173

Leopard1 said:


> detroit lol


Shuttin' Detroit Down


----------



## HuntLions_94

countryboy173 said:


> Shuttin' Detroit Down


Good.


----------



## MOhunter13

Antidisestablishimentary


----------



## muzzyhunter17

MOhunter13 said:


> Antidisestablishimentary


Back to school


----------



## countryboy173

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Back to school


Tomorrow


----------



## muzzyhunter17

countryboy173 said:


> Tomorrow


Black bear hunt.:shade:


----------



## Sighting In

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Black bear hunt.:shade:


Good luck


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

break a leg


----------



## ORarcheryboy

painful


----------



## countryboy173

ORarcheryboy said:


> painful


But only for a minute :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid

countryboy173 said:


> But only for a minute :wink:


or an hour


----------



## Sighting In

Ignition kid said:


> or an hour


Of spanish class


----------



## River420Bottom

Taco bell


----------



## bowtechy95

Hoyt1021 said:


> Taco bell


Taco Johns


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

nummy


----------



## corpralbarn

one again ?????????


----------



## Indianayounggun

awsome bows


----------



## ACE13

mathews


----------



## River420Bottom

only the best


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

hoyt


----------



## River420Bottom

something i will never buy again


----------



## Sighting In

Hoyt1021 said:


> something i will never buy again


Mexican Candy


----------



## River420Bottom

nasty water


----------



## browningRAGE

sewer


----------



## bowtechy95

browningRAGE said:


> sewer


man hole


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

Big city


----------



## countryboy173

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> Big city


Small Town


----------



## River420Bottom

evrybody knows everybody


----------



## Sighting In

Hoyt1021 said:


> evrybody knows everybody


Celebrity Parties


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

dumb blondes


----------



## ACE13

jokes


----------



## hunter14

ACE13 said:


> jokes


laugh your pants off


----------



## Ignition kid

hunter14 said:


> laugh your pants off


and then make you crap your pants!


----------



## River420Bottom

embarrassment lol


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

shooting a mathews


----------



## cali hunter

Hoyt1021 said:


> embarrassment lol


shooting a MATHEWS lol


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

great minds think alike kalihunter


----------



## Sighting In

cali hunter said:


> shooting a MATHEWS lol


Could of had a Bowtech. :doh:


jk


----------



## hunter14

Sighting In said:


> Could of had a Bowtech. :doh:
> 
> 
> jk


could have had a kit kat


----------



## ACE13

could've had a V-8


----------



## Ignition kid

ACE13 said:


> could've had a V-8


can only afford a 4 cilinder!


----------



## Sighting In

Ignition kid said:


> can only afford a 4 cilinder!


Kegan


----------



## Ignition kid

Sighting In said:


> Kegan


is coming down to Florida to bowhunt hogs.


----------



## muzzyhunter17

Ignition kid said:


> is coming down to Florida to bowhunt hogs.



Hogs have nothing to worry about then.:teeth:


----------



## corpralbarn

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Hogs have nothing to worry about then.:teeth:


me hunting hogs


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

bacon


----------



## tannercollins10

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> bacon


sausage


----------



## countryboy173

tannercollins10 said:


> sausage


Breakfast


----------



## Sighting In

countryboy173 said:


> Breakfast


Best meal of the day, but not enough time to eat it right.


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

lunch at skool


----------



## hunter14

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> lunch at skool


Tests, GIRLS? :smile:


----------



## countryboy173

hunter14 said:


> Tests, GIRLS? :smile:


Stressful! :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWCOUNTRY13

life


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

DEATH:angel4:


----------



## Ignition kid

iluvthemmangos said:


> death:angel4:


heaven!


----------



## tannercollins10

QUOTE=Ignition kid;1057749764]heaven![/QUOTE]

hell


----------



## countryboy173

tannercollins10 said:


> QUOTE=Ignition kid;1057749764]heaven!


hell







[/QUOTE]

Raising


----------



## River420Bottom

me and my friends!


----------



## corpralbarn

Party!


----------



## hunter14

corpralbarn said:


> Party!


Dance


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

Girls


----------



## muzzyhunter17

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> Girls


Headache


----------



## countryboy173

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Headache


Worth it


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

sports


----------



## hunter14

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> sports


exercise


----------



## ACE13

muscles


----------



## hunter14

ACE13 said:


> muscles


roids!


----------



## muzzyman1212

barry bonds


----------



## ACE13

home run


----------



## Sighting In

ACE13 said:


> home run


Catching it


----------



## Ignition kid

Sighting In said:


> Catching it


throwing it


----------



## hunter14

Ignition kid said:


> throwing it


hitting it


----------



## muzzyman1212

fowl


----------



## countryboy173

muzzyman1212 said:


> fowl


water


----------



## Sighting In

countryboy173 said:


> water


Thirsty


----------



## hunter14

Sighting In said:


> Thirsty


hungry


----------



## countryboy173

hunter14 said:


> hungry


Taco Bell!


----------



## ACE13

chiuauas


----------



## browningRAGE

hollywood chicks


----------



## hunter14

browningRAGE said:


> hollywood chicks


Plastic!!


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

toys


----------



## hunter14

ILuvThemMangos said:


> toys


Kids


----------



## ACE13

young


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

this section of the forum


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

NOT for adults


----------



## ACE13

8th grade


----------



## hunter14

ACE13 said:


> 8th grade


school


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

sucks


----------



## Quinny33

homework


----------



## muzzyman1212

Quinny33 said:


> homework


didn't do


----------



## Joe(y)

don't care


----------



## browningRAGE

no worries


----------



## muzzyman1212

hippie:hippie:


----------



## hunter14

muzzyman1212 said:


> hippie:hippie:


peace


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

war


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

DEATH:angel4::angel4:
:set1_punch::set1_punch:


----------



## muzzyman1212

ILuvThemMangos said:


> DEATH:angel4::angel4:
> :set1_punch::set1_punch:


shooting


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

Kaiser Wilhelm Geschutz Long-Range Gun
(*AWESOME*)


----------



## countryboy173

ILuvThemMangos said:


> Kaiser Wilhelm Geschutz Long-Range Gun
> (*AWESOME*)


Barret 50, nuff said


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

gun hunting


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

cheating


----------



## browningRAGE

also known as "sharring"


----------



## countryboy173

browningRAGE said:


> also known as "sharring"


"helping"


----------



## 09Admiral

hurting


----------



## hunter14

09Admiral said:


> hurting


broken


----------



## countryboy173

hunter14 said:


> broken


Duct tape


----------



## Sighting In

countryboy173 said:


> Duct tape


Man's greatest invention next to the bow.


----------



## River420Bottom

four wheel drive lol


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

ford


----------



## Ignition kid

meathunter3 said:


> ford


f-350


----------



## hunter14

Ignition kid said:


> f-350


f-650!


----------



## Questie

hunter14 said:


> f-650!


Man-toy

(I once was driving with my mom and we saw a HUGE f-650 that was all jacked up and the licence place said "MANTOY", hahaha )


----------



## Ignition kid

Questie said:


> Man-toy
> 
> (I once was driving with my mom and we saw a HUGE f-650 that was all jacked up and the licence place said "MANTOY", hahaha )


Uhhhhhhh............................


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

adult orientated


----------



## muzzyman1212

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> adult orientated


mature


----------



## countryboy173

muzzyman1212 said:


> mature


Thats what! :zip:


----------



## hunter14

countryboy173 said:


> Thats what! :zip:


she said


----------



## River420Bottom

lmao jokes


----------



## Sighting In

Hoyt1021 said:


> lmao jokes


Mama jokes


----------



## River420Bottom

we already went through this haha


----------



## Ignition kid

Hoyt1021 said:


> we already went through this haha


Okay then, Pizza


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

food fight


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

never been in one

boohoooooooo


----------



## tannercollins10

ILuvThemMangos said:


> never been in one
> 
> boohoooooooo


Time machine


----------



## corpralbarn

Back to the future I, II, & III


----------



## hunter14

corpralbarn said:


> Back to the future I, II, & III


movies


----------



## Sighting In

hunter14 said:


> movies


Robin Hood



Hoyt1021 said:


> we already went through this haha


I know...


----------



## countryboy173

Sighting In said:


> Robin Hood


This Saturday Night


----------



## corpralbarn

doing nothing


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

this saturday


----------



## hunter14

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> this saturday


gopher hunting


----------



## 09Admiral

deer hunting


----------



## ACE13

Colt Ford


----------



## Ignition kid

ACE13 said:


> Colt Ford


Huntin' The World Southern Style


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

confused


----------



## archerykid13

Smart!!

AK13


----------



## Questie

archerykid13 said:


> Smart!!
> 
> AK13


Einstien


----------



## archerykid13

Albert

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

Pujols

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

Cardinals

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

Baseball

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

archerykid13 said:


> Baseball
> 
> AK13


Bat

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

Louisville Slugger

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

archerykid13 said:


> Louisville Slugger
> 
> AK13


Kentucky.
Sorry guys had a lot of good ones.

AK13


----------



## hunter14

archerykid13 said:


> Kentucky.
> Sorry guys had a lot of good ones.
> 
> AK13


I see that :lol3:

okay, 

State


----------



## archerykid13

hunter14 said:


> I see that :lol3:
> 
> okay,
> 
> State


College.

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

archerykid13 said:


> College.
> 
> AK13


Michigan.
The best College football team

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

archerykid13 said:


> Michigan.
> The best College football team
> 
> AK13


Big Deer.

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

archerykid13 said:


> Big Deer.
> 
> AK13


Illinois.

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

archerykid13 said:


> Illinois.
> 
> AK13


Pike County.

Sorry again couldn't help myself.

AK13


----------



## hunter14

archerykid13 said:


> Pike County.
> 
> Sorry again couldn't help myself.
> 
> AK13


I know why your doing this, is it because you wanna get past 1000 posts?

Tasty


----------



## archerykid13

Kind of but I am also a very energetic person:shade:.

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

archerykid13 said:


> Kind of but I am also a very energetic person:shade:.
> 
> AK13


Oh speaking of which.
Boring:shade::teeth:.

1 post closer:shade:.

AK13


----------



## ACE13

school


----------



## archerykid13

Teachers.

AK13


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

my parents


----------



## Indianayounggun

boring


----------



## Ignition kid

Indianayounggun said:


> boring


lectures


----------



## archerykid13

Ignition kid said:


> lectures


College


----------



## archerykid13

archerykid13 said:


> College


Hot girls

AK13


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

my gf


----------



## ACE13

fine


----------



## River420Bottom

all of my girls


----------



## hunter14

Hoyt1021 said:


> all of my girls


Pimp.

I guess AK13 got banned, go figure


----------



## Ignition kid

hunter14 said:


> Pimp.


Wears a hat with a feather (or at least I think)................?


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

Your mom


----------



## muzzyman1212

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> Your mom



this could get UGLY


----------



## Ignition kid

muzzyman1212 said:


> this could get UGLY


so we turn it around, bowfishing!


----------



## muzzyman1212

so BOWFISHING is the word?


----------



## muzzyman1212

water


----------



## muzzyman1212

canoe


----------



## hunter14

muzzyman1212 said:


> canoe


capsize


----------



## browningRAGE

just my luck


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

Got sued on my 100th B-Day


----------



## Ignition kid

ILuvThemMangos said:


> Got sued on my 100th B-Day


For driving through his neighbor's yard (don't know why on earth a 100 year old would still have a car)


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

craziness


----------



## ACE13

people are crazy


----------



## Ignition kid

ACE13 said:


> people are crazy


drunk people are crazy!:darkbeer:


----------



## 61695

Ignition kid said:


> drunk people are crazy!:darkbeer:


Somebody by me a drink. :darkbeer:


----------



## countryboy173

61695 said:


> Somebody by me a drink. :darkbeer:


I think the world needs a drink :darkbeer:


----------



## Sighting In

countryboy173 said:


> I think the world needs a drink :darkbeer:


Root Beer?


----------



## muzzyman1212

Sighting In said:


> Root Beer?


sweet!:darkbeer:


----------



## ACE13

tea


----------



## hunter14

ACE13 said:


> tea


Arizona!!

So tasty


----------



## browningRAGE

hunter14 said:


> Arizona!!


Cheap but good! :thumbs_up


----------



## muzzyman1212

i can think of so many jokes right now ha


----------



## Sighting In

muzzyman1212 said:


> i can think of so many jokes right now ha


Mama jokes?


----------



## hunter14

Sighting In said:


> Mama jokes?


papa jokes


----------



## Ignition kid

hunter14 said:


> papa jokes


Don't ever hear any, but makes me think of Pappa John's Pizza:slice:


----------



## corpralbarn

Papa John schnatter.


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

Ncaa march madness


----------



## Sighting In

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> Ncaa march madness


Bow Madness.


----------



## corpralbarn

Pse


----------



## archerykid13

corpralbarn said:


> Pse


Omen

AK13


----------



## archerykid13

archerykid13 said:


> Omen
> 
> AK13


Harsh draw!

AK13


----------



## corpralbarn

Did you seriously just reply to your own word?


----------



## archerykid13

corpralbarn said:


> Did you seriously just reply to your own word?


Yep
So?

AK13


----------



## hunter14

corpralbarn said:


> Did you seriously just reply to your own word?


He does that a lot.,

hey, hes back!!!


----------



## Sighting In

hunter14 said:


> hey, hes back!!!


The Daleks?


----------



## archerykid13

hunter14 said:


> He does that a lot.,
> 
> hey, hes back!!!


You bet and I'm back for good.

AK13


----------



## muzzyman1212

how many times have you been banned AK13


----------



## archerykid13

muzzyman1212 said:


> how many times have you been banned AK13


Once. Why?


----------



## corpralbarn

"Being banned once"
not good


----------



## Jbowhunter9

not good ---losing an arrow!


----------



## archerykid13

corpralbarn said:


> "Being banned once"
> not good


Yeah. I know and the reason I got banned was stupid.

AK13


----------



## corpralbarn

Money in the toilet.


----------



## Ignition kid

corpralbarn said:


> Money in the toilet.


Brown in the toilet!ukey:


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

Im takin the browns to the super bowl!


----------



## archerykid13

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> Im takin the browns to the super bowl!


Chicago Bears.
Best team in the NFL.

AK13


----------



## corpralbarn

Best team in the NFL

Pittsburg Steelers


----------



## archerykid13

corpralbarn said:


> Best team in the NFL
> 
> Pittsburg Steelers


Superbowl

AK13


----------



## corpralbarn

commercials.


----------



## archerykid13

corpralbarn said:


> commercials.


Annoying.

AK13


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

Archerykid 13

Y u get banned anyway?


----------



## archerykid13

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> Archerykid 13
> 
> Y u get banned anyway?


I posted on the General forum and they moved my thread to the classifieds and I got banned because I'm not old enough to post in the classifieds.
But there just doing there jobs.

AK13


----------



## muzzyman1212

it sucks we cant go on the classifieds there are tons of good deals on there


----------



## corpralbarn

archerykid13 said:


> Annoying.


Rap Music.


----------



## muzzyman1212

corpralbarn said:


> Rap Music.


sucks


----------



## corpralbarn

Missing a deer


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

my dad


----------



## hunter14

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> my dad


will never be able to shoot something bigger then me!!:darkbeer:


----------



## corpralbarn

my older brother.


----------



## muzzyman1212

corpralbarn said:


> my older brother.


thats a HARD one


----------



## hunter14

muzzyman1212 said:


> thats a HARD one


I dont want to say it, but

Thats what she said!!!!


----------



## countryboy173

hunter14 said:


> I dont want to say it, but
> 
> Thats what she said!!!!


Classic


----------



## muzzyman1212

i didnt even think of that when i typed it haha:thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid

countryboy173 said:


> Classic


Hot Rod.


----------



## corpralbarn

NHRA
(National Hot Rod Association)


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

drag racing


----------



## 09Admiral

nascar


----------



## Diamond_Archer

Jeff Gordan


----------



## corpralbarn

sissy


----------



## Blackhawk11

corpralbarn said:


> sissy


tea-time


----------



## corpralbarn

England


----------



## ACE13

soccer


----------



## muzzyman1212

mexicans:mg:


----------



## Diamond_Archer

tacos


----------



## muzzyman1212

tasty :thumbs_up


----------



## Joe(y)

Double Quarter pounder.....with cheese


----------



## Diamond_Archer

Big Mac


----------



## corpralbarn

McDonald's.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

corpralbarn said:


> McDonald's.


sweet tea :thumbs_up


----------



## muzzyman1212

thirsty


----------



## ACE13

gatorade


----------



## ORarcheryboy

sweat


----------



## Ignition kid

Heat


----------



## corpralbarn

Humidity


----------



## Ignition kid

corpralbarn said:


> Humidity


Florida


----------



## Diamond_Archer

Marlins


----------



## ACE13

braves or phillies


----------

